# HAUNTED RADIO'S EASTER SHOW: midsummer scream, von grimm productions, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating Easter with news in the Midsummer Scream Halloween Festival, Von Grimm Productions, Motor City Haunt Club's Haunted Garage Sale, and more!!

Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with an Easter song performed by Vincent Price, and on 'Retched Radio' we invite you to enjoy an evening with Boris Karloff and friends. All of this and so much more on the April 12 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-041217.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

